# New MacBook Pro



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no one I can easily ask for help at home.  So every three years (this is year six / third MBP) I get a new MacBook Pro so I have AppleCare.  WOW!  This new MBP is F.A.S.T!!!  Whatever the hardware is, it seems to make even connecting to and surfing on the internet faster.  Loving it!

Can anyone recommend a book (not e-book) that explains how computers and the internet work?    Not in too much detail -- just want to understand the "big picture" some -- hardware and software.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have a specific book to recommend, but browse Amazon and look for anything by David Pogue that might look promising. He's an excellent writer on the subject of computers.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I second jmiked.  David Pogue is very good on all technology.


----------

